# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  Reno and Rockwell

## ChrisHayes

I saw where they're starting to move dirt at Reno and Rockwell right next to Francis Tuttle. Anyone know what's going on there? I also saw where they're moving dirt next to the Arby's on Reno right down the road. How about there?

----------


## baralheia

I can't find any permits for the lot next to Francis Tuttle; the parcel next to Arby's (6017 W Reno Ave) is going to be a Zaxby's.

----------


## ChrisHayes

Okay. I figured it would be a fast food joint. The corner lot next to Francis Tuttle is big though. They're scraping away dirt pretty far back from Reno. About as far back as you can go. Hopefully they're going to build something there though. Between that, and the Outlet Shoppes expansion, it would be nice to see infill in the area.

----------


## kukblue1

Drove buy there today.  For sale sign is up and it's really leveled out now.   It's a pretty big space.  I would say it's more on the corner of Rockwell and Reno then next to Franics Tuttle which is down just a tad more.  Anyone got any more info?

----------


## White Peacock

Plenty of room on that lot for a massive big box store. Somebody tell Ikea that it would be the best spot for them to open their first OKC location.

----------


## ChrisHayes

I'd rather see a shopping plaza than a big box store. An Ikea wouldn't be bad though. I wondered if the owner just had it leveled out to prop up the selling of it?

----------


## kukblue1

I would like to see a nice Supermarket.  Living over that way I always have to go up to 23rd which isn't far but the supermarkets are older and not shinny new.

----------


## ChrisHayes

I'd like a Chase Bank in the supermarket! I have to go clear over to north Western AVE from near the airport where I live to just go to the bank. But a supermarket would be nice. Especially if the area continues to grow.

----------


## kukblue1

Even better yet a drug store.   Yeah  now that walgreens is closed at 23rd and rockwell the closest drug stores are 23rd and Meridian or in Yukon.   So a Walgreens with chase ATM would be great.

----------


## terryinokc

> Even better yet a drug store.   Yeah  now that walgreens is closed at 23rd and rockwell the closest drug stores are 23rd and Meridian or in Yukon.   So a Walgreens with chase ATM would be great.


When did that Walgreens close?  It was open just a few days ago.

----------


## kukblue1

Oh is it still open.  I thought I heard somewhere it was closing.  Either way other than Walmart there is on supermarket or drug store from Yukon to Downtown.   It will probably end up being a hotel though.

----------


## Filifan

Some construction has started on the northern end of this property, looking on the Okla. City permit access page it shows  permits have issued & reviews pending for canopy, shell etc.. for 99 -101 S. Rockwell issued to Steve Brown @ 7-11
Perhaps to replace to old store at Melrose & Rockwell

----------


## oklip955

Can we get a Costco? I'd take one even down there and not close to Edmond.

----------


## kukblue1

NOOOOOO  On Cue coming.  Isn't there a new 7-11 at Council and 23rd.  Now Rockwell and Reno.  Give me something better please.

----------


## White Peacock

> Isn't there a new 7-11 at Council and 23rd.


The 7-11 at NW 23rd & Council is old.

----------


## tfvc.org

> I'd like a Chase Bank in the supermarket! I have to go clear over to north Western AVE from near the airport where I live to just go to the bank. But a supermarket would be nice. Especially if the area continues to grow.


There is a Chase on S 119th and Western.

----------


## kukblue1

> The 7-11 at NW 23rd & Council is old.


I thought they were building a new 7-11 in the parking lot of buy for less across the street?

----------


## kukblue1

Drove by there today there is a building going up just North of Reno.  Any clue what it is?  Doesn't look like a gas station but it's not on the corner like the 7-11 probably would be.

----------


## chestercheetah

> I thought they were building a new 7-11 in the parking lot of buy for less across the street?


They razed 2 buildings a year ago but no activity to speak of since. Not sure what the hold up is.

----------


## Filifan

> Drove by there today there is a building going up just North of Reno.  Any clue what it is?  Doesn't look like a gas station but it's not on the corner like the 7-11 probably would be.


I think I seen on the city access page it looks like it is going to be a Dental Depot.

----------


## ChrisHayes

I'd prefer something like a Dental Depot over another gas station. Already enough gas stations in that area. That entire corner is big enough for a small commercial development. Hopefully this is the start and that plot of land will be filled up within a few years.

----------


## kukblue1

They were working on it today and yep starting to look like a Dental Depot.  Kind of small though

----------


## Filifan

Dirt work for 7-11 has started on the NW corner south of the Dental Depot

----------


## ChrisHayes

I drove by there today and saw the dirt work going on. I was wondering what it was going to be. Was hoping for something else other than a gas station, but at least it's something and another step to filling in that few acres of land.

----------


## BLJR

I was told it will be a 7-11, which puts them right between 2 Oncue's (Reno and Mac, and Reno and Council), plus the 7-11 at Melrose and Rockwell down the street is old and tired.  This is what I was told, and not 100% fact.....

----------


## Pete

Yes, 7-11 on the corner.

----------


## Filifan

> I was told it will be a 7-11, which puts them right between 2 Oncue's (Reno and Mac, and Reno and Council), plus the 7-11 at Melrose and Rockwell down the street is old and tired.  This is what I was told, and not 100% fact.....


The Melrose & Rockwell Location will be closed once this new one opens

----------


## Brett

New 7-11 at Reno & Rockwell is coming right along. I would guess that in a couple of months this store should be open.

----------

